# Je ne sais pas bouder



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.
Je n'y arrive pas. Pas plus de quelques heures. Après, il faut que je reprenne le chemin de la rigolade, ou des calins. Que je fasse les pas nécessaires pour briser la glace. Pour reprendre le contact.

Quand je m'engueule vraiment, je boude plus, j'efface. J'oublie. D'abord le protagoniste, puis le motif.
Des années après.
Mais bouder, j'y arrive pas.

Y'a bien deux ou trois personnes envers qui je garde une rancune particulière, et au moins une dont il me serait doux de me venger...

Mais bouder, non. Je sais pas.

Des fois, j'aimerais bien qu'on aprrenne deux ou trois trucs pour y arriver...


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2005)

Au fait, quelqu'un a vu notre lorna chérie ? :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un a vu notre lorna chérie ? :love:



Pourquoi, elle te boude ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Février 2005)

Ah ben ta de la chance parce que moi, perso, j'y arrive pas trop mal


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

Oui. Moi je l'ai vue.

Et je vois pas le rapport.
Question socio t'es fort Rezba, mais question psycho, y'a mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y arrive pas. Pas plus de quelques heures. Après, il faut que je reprenne le chemin de la rigolade, ou des calins. Que je fasse les pas nécessaires pour briser la glace. Pour reprendre le contact.



Je t'envie. J'ai une capacité à faire la gueule proprement incroyable. Et je t'assure que, quand c'est le cas, tout le monde en profite...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un a vu notre lorna chérie ? :love:



Tiens, c'est vrai ça... Il me semblait bien qu'on avait perdu une de nos excitées. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?



Ah oui.


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.


 C'est peut-être que personne ne te l'a jamais dit


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je t'envie. J'ai une capacité à faire la gueule proprement incroyable. Et je t'assure que, quand c'est le cas, tout le monde en profite...


 
Tait toi donc !!

Et tombe le futal !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

De toute façon, j'ai plus les chiffres exacts, mais faire la geule mobilise au moins dix fois plus de muscles que sourire (en fait ça doit même etre encore plus), alors, économise l'énergie, c'est bon pour la planète


----------



## Zyrol (3 Février 2005)

Moi je pense que c'est une qualité de ne pas savoir faire la gueule. 
Quel interet ? ça meme à rien...

Apres le mieux c'est sur c'est de tomber le futal !!!! tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.
> Je n'y arrive pas. Pas plus de quelques heures. Après, il faut que je reprenne le chemin de la rigolade, ou des calins. Que je fasse les pas nécessaires pour briser la glace. Pour reprendre le contact.
> 
> Quand je m'engueule vraiment, je boude plus, j'efface. J'oublie. D'abord le protagoniste, puis le motif.
> ...



Mais y nous fait quoi *MON Gugusse Violet......? *  


une tite crisounette...      






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un a vu notre lorna chérie ?    :love:




Moi aussi je l'ai vue...   nananèèreeuu...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que c'est une qualité de ne pas savoir faire la gueule.
> Quel interet ? ça meme à rien...
> 
> Apres le mieux c'est sur c'est de tomber le futal !!!! tout à fait d'accord !



t'as un client sonny


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je l'ai vue...   nananèèreeuu...




Moi aussieeuuhhh...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Question socio t'es fort Rezba, mais question psycho, y'a mieux



Oui : y a moi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.
> Je n'y arrive pas. Pas plus de quelques heures. Après, il faut que je reprenne le chemin de la rigolade, ou des calins. Que je fasse les pas nécessaires pour briser la glace. Pour reprendre le contact.
> 
> Quand je m'engueule vraiment, je boude plus, j'efface. J'oublie. D'abord le protagoniste, puis le motif.
> ...


tu'm'pardonnes ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Moi je l'ai vue.
> 
> Et je vois pas le rapport.
> Question socio t'es fort Rezba, mais question psycho, y'a mieux


Mmmhh jolie question    mais qui s'applique à tous


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, j'ai plus les chiffres exacts, mais faire la geule mobilise au moins dix fois plus de muscles que sourire (en fait ça doit même etre encore plus), alors, économise l'énergie, c'est bon pour la planète


Tu veux dire que je devrais faire du sport ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que je devrais faire du sport ?



NAN ! Surtout pas :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.
> Je n'y arrive pas. Pas plus de quelques heures. Après, il faut que je reprenne le chemin de la rigolade, ou des calins. Que je fasse les pas nécessaires pour briser la glace. Pour reprendre le contact.
> 
> Quand je m'engueule vraiment, je boude plus, j'efface. J'oublie. D'abord le protagoniste, puis le motif.
> ...



:love: Clic


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.


  Moi si. Au revoir.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi si. Au revoir.



Salut.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi si. Au revoir.


tss tss bouder n'est pas énervé  


edit, que le gars du d'sous tombe le futal


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tss tss bouder n'est pas énervé




Mackie sort de ce corps...


----------



## joanes (3 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Moi je l'ai vue.
> 
> Et je vois pas le rapport.
> Question socio t'es fort Rezba, mais question psycho, y'a mieux



     :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Moi non plus je sais pas bouder contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser...

Quand je me dispute avec bobonne c'est toujours moi revient pour recoller les morceaux.

J'ai pas spécialement honte de ça...


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2005)

Ziiiiiiiiiiiip !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

De mieux zen mieux les avatars...


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De mieux zen mieux les avatars...



Toi dès qu'il n'y a plus de moustache t'es perdu. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toi dès qu'il n'y a plus de moustache t'es perdu. :rateau:



Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki me dit mon père...


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki me dit mon père...



Laisse donc ton géniteur tranquille et débouche nous une bouteille de Saumur au lieu de dire des anneries (©) sur ton pov tekel. :love:


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Ouais, pas bouder, soit, c'est assez facile, mais la difficulté c'est de ne pas bouder sans avoir l'air trop détaché ou indifférent...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tait toi donc !!
> 
> Et tombe le futal !



HAHA!! ce coup ci c'est sur tu as un probleme avec les futs....    
ça fait deja au moins 3 fois.....
Moi j'ai deja baisse le mien et j'attends.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus je sais pas bouder contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser...



Quelqu'un a deja pensé ça....???


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais bouder, non. Je sais pas.
> 
> Des fois, j'aimerais bien qu'on aprrenne deux ou trois trucs pour y arriver...


Une fois j'ai arrêté de fumer quelques jours. C'est très efficace pour râler sur son entourage de manière constante.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Une fois j'ai arrêté de fumer quelques jours. C'est très efficace pour râler sur son entourage de manière constante.



Je sais que ça tient du prodige, mais j'arrive à faire les deux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Une fois j'ai arrêté de fumer quelques jours. C'est très efficace pour râler sur son entourage de manière constante.



Oui, en meme temps j'arrive plus facilement a m'arreter de fumer qu'a faire la Gueule....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en meme temps j'arrive plus facilement a m'arreter de fumer qu'a faire la Gueule....



ben tu vas voir, si tu continue d'arreter de t'arreter de fumer, ça va vite s'inverser :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vas voir, si tu continue d'arreter de t'arreter de fumer, ça va vite s'inverser :rateau:



en meme temps j'aurais plutot envie d'arreter d'arreter de m'arreter de fumer....  
Mouais pas tres clair tout ca...
Bon ...vais m'en allumer une.


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 

Quoi ? Même en socio ?    
Ben on pourrait en parler devant un verre non ?


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Toi, je vais m'occuper de ton cas, et en direct live... 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Même en socio ?
> Ben on pourrait en parler devant un verre non ?



Tu fais bien de lui rappeler qu'il te doit un verre, il a tendance à oublier...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

moi je savais bouder, et comment     

bouder crier et claquer les portes , 
mes anciens voisins doivent avoir encore le souvenir de moi   

mais le temp passe, la fogue aussi , le caractere s'adoucit.....

aujourd'hui je crie de moins en moins,
les portes ne claquent plus depuis longtemp
et la bouderie s'installe rarement : je prefere faire comme si j'avais pas vu ou entendu......mais rarement je pardonne


----------



## joanes (4 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je vais m'occuper de ton cas, et en direct live...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu fais bien de lui rappeler qu'il te doit un verre, il a tendance à oublier...



Je n'oublie pas  

Moi perso je ne boude jamais, en fait la "grognitude" est un état assez commun chez moi, d'ailleurs on m'aime pour ma mauvaise humeur (enfin, je me plais à le croire)    :love:


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je n'oublie pas
> 
> Moi perso je ne boude jamais, en fait la "grognitude" est un état assez commun chez moi, d'ailleurs on m'aime pour ma mauvaise humeur (enfin, je me plais à le croire)   :love:


 
Moi je sais faire les deux.  la gueule et la grognitude. ça doit être pour ça qu'on m'adore.. 


 1 verre ?? Un grand alors !!


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Tient j'sais pas non plus faire la gueule, par contre c'pas la peine de revenir quand on me "baise", on y arrive une fois pas 2. Et gare aux crocs de nounours dans ces cas la.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je savais bouder, et comment
> 
> bouder crier et claquer les portes ,
> mes anciens voisins doivent avoir encore le souvenir de moi
> ...



Tiens, c'est bizarre ça, normalement, c'est les hommes qui disent ça : "l'homme ne pardonne pas, mais oublie, la femme elle, pardonne, mais n'oublie pas" 

tu remet en cause un des piliers de notre civilisation là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est bizarre ça, normalement, c'est les hommes qui disent ça : "l'homme ne pardonne pas, mais oublie, la femme elle, pardonne, mais n'oublie pas"
> 
> tu remet en cause un des piliers de notre civilisation là





non, non et non  , je n'oublie surtout pas


dans mon cas la vengeance c'est un plat qui ne se mange  pas froid mais carrement congelé .....c'est meilleur 


tout viens a point a qui sait attendre..


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Pas joli joli tout ça.


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

bah, je me méfie très fort des gens qui pardonnent, moi   
Y'en a qui ont le pardon lourd, qui vous laissent pas l'oublier et qui vous écrasent avec à longueur de journée  
Et je sais de quoi je cause, y'a des pardons qui font plus de dégâts que des insultes


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas joli joli tout ça.


 
Bah toi aussi t'es pas beau, on en fait pas tout un plat


----------



## queenlucia (4 Février 2005)

mais oui c'est pour ta grognerie qu'on t'aime !!! bien que .................


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> bah, je me méfie très fort des gens qui pardonnent, moi
> Y'en a qui ont le pardon lourd, qui vous laissent pas l'oublier et qui vous écrasent avec à longueur de journée
> Et je sais de quoi je cause, y'a des pardons qui font plus de dégâts que des insultes



C'est bien vrai....Bien des Pardons sont pire que des insultes.....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai....Bien des Pardons sont pire que des insultes.....


"des" oui mais "les", non. tu passes ta vie sur une vengeance ? bonne chance...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "des" oui mais "les", non. tu passes ta vie sur une vengeance ? bonne chance...




pas la peine de y passer sa vie a l'attendre
un beau jour sa viens toute seule l'occasion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de y passer sa vie a l'attendre
> un beau jour sa viens toute seule l'occasion



"Assis toi au bord de la rivière et tu verras passer, un jour, le cadavre de ton ennemi" ; dit le proverbe


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de y passer sa vie a l'attendre
> un beau jour sa viens toute seule l'occasion


les gens qui vivent par le ressentiment j'en pense pas du bien, t'arrive à gérer ??? tu sais avancer ça marche mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Ouais!... Le ressentiment, ça arrive même à te gâcher le goût de la bière


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!... Le ressentiment, ça arrive même à te gâcher le goût de la bière


Mmmhh, je crois quetoi aussi t'as aussi gouté une pietra d'Allemagne


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les gens qui vivent par le ressentiment j'en pense pas du bien, t'arrive à gérer ??? tu sais avancer ça marche mieux...




je ne vis pas avec le ressentiment, mais quand l'occasion se presente
pour ma "vengeance" je vai pas me gener...en attendant je continue mon bout de chemin sans me mettre martel en tete.....


pour vengeance , j'entend pas forcement mechanté


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Réfléchi bien au mot vengeance sans tourner autour du pot, vachement contradictoire tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchi bien au mot vengeance sans tourner autour du pot, vachement contradictoire tout ça.





rien a reflechir, c'est toi qui ne comprends pas....

passons ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

alors c'est pire


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est pire



vous allez finir par vous faire la gueule...c'est de bonne augure...


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est con, je ne sais pas bouder.
> 
> 
> Des fois, j'aimerais bien qu'on aprrenne deux ou trois trucs pour y arriver...



Ben moi je sais bouder des fois...   

Ya un truc qui est infernal...    C'et ce pouvoir qu'on les membres en Viloet et en Vert de pouvoir supprimer les signtures qui ne plaisent pas sans autre forme de procès...  

Ça, c'est un manque de fair-play...  énorme...  et je suis en colère...  et je vais bouder


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

y'avait quoi dans ta signature ? hein, dis moi sinon je boude


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'avait quoi dans ta signature ? hein, dis moi sinon je boude



ben :rose: j'avais mis ça   

===========================
Edit :

Mensonge !


===========================

tu boudes pas ???  
aa


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

et c'est quoi le cercle ??


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi le cercle ??


&#960;2R


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> &#960;2R


 
n2R ??? ola je comprends rien moi....


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Pi, le nombre pi..


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> n2R ??? ola je comprends rien moi....


 ah ben oui, la pente est rude et la cote du rhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pi, le nombre pi..


Pi ou Phi ?


----------



## Universe player (15 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, la pente est rude et la cote du rhone


 
    excellent mais ca me dit pas ce que c'est que cette histoire de membre du cercle....


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> excellent mais ca me dit pas ce que c'est que cette histoire de membre du cercle....



LAissse tomber ...  


Bon j'ai ma petite idée de celui qui m'a viré ma signature...  j'ai fait une enquète ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi le cercle ??


Comme une Loge mais avec beaucoup plus de moyen.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2005)

ah ouais? un truc qui sert a rien mais qui fait classe alors?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je sais bouder des fois...
> 
> Ya un truc qui est infernal...    C'et ce pouvoir qu'on les membres en Viloet et en Vert de pouvoir supprimer les signtures qui ne plaisent pas sans autre forme de procès...
> 
> Ça, c'est un manque de fair-play...  énorme...  et je suis en colère...  et je vais bouder



peuchere...il te font du mal....les mechants...
tu crois que chez Macbidouille, ils ont des cercles.....ou au moins des hullahoops...

bon, c'est quoi, l'histoire, la revolution est en marche.... :hein: 
amenez moi ma bnaderole et mes cocktails...
ca va etre chaud....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je sais bouder des fois...
> 
> Ya un truc qui est infernal...    C'et ce pouvoir qu'on les membres en Viloet et en Vert de pouvoir supprimer les signtures qui ne plaisent pas sans autre forme de procès...
> 
> Ça, c'est un manque de fair-play...  énorme...  et je suis en colère...  et je vais bouder


Usurpation d'identité, cf. la charte.


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je sais bouder des fois...
> 
> Ya un truc qui est infernal...    C'et ce pouvoir qu'on les membres en Viloet et en Vert de pouvoir supprimer les signtures qui ne plaisent pas sans autre forme de procès...
> 
> Ça, c'est un manque de fair-play...  énorme...  et je suis en colère...  et je vais bouder



Je peux en parler puisque ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait 

C'est une imposture ! Tu n'es pas membre du cercle : c'est donc hors charte ! Et silence, sinon j'appelle SonnyBoy !


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je peux en parler puisque ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait
> 
> C'est une imposture ! Tu n'es pas membre du cercle : c'est donc hors charte ! Et silence, sinon j'appelle SonnyBoy !


 

 c'est la poule qui chante qui fait l'oeuf...    

et pis le sonnytruclove...  si tu savais ...    même pas peur....


----------

